# HaileyXBuster puppy pictures!



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Instead of having to dig through the "Our First Litter" thread, I thought I would start a new one, now that the puppy is here 

Here are her 'newborn' pictures:



















she's a healthy little girl(well, little compared to her mom....not so little for her age  )

Im uploading 4 day old pics now


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Have you put your feet on the ground yet? I know how excited you were about this litter.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Not Yet!! She has a set of lungs on her! She "crys" in the middle of the night, and even though I know she's fine(Hailey is a phenomenal mom) I have to get up and check.....Im a little over protective......

She's already starting to show a little personality, granted she cant see or hear yet, and she can only move short distances, I have a good feeling about her 

Oh, and the top two names right now are:

"Miley" Hermosa's Best of Both Worlds
and
"Lucy" Hermosa's In The Sky With Diamonds


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

OK, these are from yesterday, she was 4 days old.....


















^shows her tan markings, she has them on both her cheeks, and it looks like she's getting an "eyebrow" on her solid black side.....










and here, I promise, she's just sleeping


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Her 'pattern' is so nice. She is going to be a knock out in a few months. I wish she was mine!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She sure is sweet. You have every reason to be in the clouds over her. I would feel the same way! Yeah for Hailey too. I bet your real proud of her.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Simply adorable. No wonder you still haven't touched the ground yet.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Natasha she's beautiful!!! Congratulations! She has such beautiful coloring and markings. I am so happy for you and can tell she's going to be one spoiled little girl!
Haley must adore her! I love both names ~ Lucy a little more. :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

What a cutie pie!

I've banned Hannah Montana from my house, lol. So, I vote for Lucy  


(side note. this puts me on post 1,000!! :dance


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats on your little girl!!! She is a real cutie. I am sure you are enjoyinh every moment with her. Keep the pics coming they are soo sweet to see. Love her sleeping on her back with her tongue out!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

She is adorable and very flashy~
My vote is for Mylie....Brooklyn almost named Paige that and I think it's a cute name!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Natasha~ She is SO cute! I love her markings. I bet she turns out to be one flashy girl in the ring!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is so sweet! So is she considered small right now? She looks like she has a belly on her!

My vote is for Miley as well- it is such a hot name and I like the registered name you paired with it!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Awwww! She's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!! What a little cutie, I vote for Miley too!!!


----------



## LOLAsMama (Jul 8, 2008)

what an adorable lil peanut! My vote is for Lucy eace:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats! Yes, I agree she is a beauty and sure to be one spoiled puppy. So...have you gotten much sleep lately Natasha?! Ah, you're young, you don't need much!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Natasha,
Does she have tan cheeks? It looks like it in the one picture.


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

She is sooo sweet!!! I love both names. Pele's sister is named Lucy. And Pele' and your little girl look like they could be brother and sister!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks! 

And as far as sleep......I need more! She keeps me up at night, she's very vocal, and I have college classes during the morning 

Jennifer-yes, she has tan cheeks  she also looks like she may get tan eyebrows...at least on her show side.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

So... she is a tri-color Hav.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Yup

Will you be at Medina or Marion?

I finally have a Hav to show


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Natasha:

What a little doll-tell mommy Haley that she sure has a darling little girl-I just know Michele will be so happy to see the pictures. 

Give both girls a special hug from me

Pat (humon to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your cutie! That picture of her on her back sleeping is priceless. Makes me want to kiss that little pink belly.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What a beautiful little baby girl!

Congratulations!!!

Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh what a sweetheart!!!! congrats!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Natasha she is so adorable, she is going to be so fun to watch grow up. She can sit in my lap at the National while mom is in the ring (assuming you are showing Hailey)


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I like the name Miley as well...I think I said Lucy in another post but she looks more like a Miley to me. I will hold her as well...if I can get Leeann to let her go for a minute!!!!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha, thanks guys! I doubt I will be showing Hailey, would you want to be shown after having a baby 8 weeks ago?! lol Michele has let me sign on to one of her boys for me to show in Jrs(its my last year) but Im not sure anyone will be able to get her away from my mom!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She sure is a cutie patootie! Love her markings! Congrats on your new little fur bundle of joy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Natasha, congratulations! She's a cutie pie! Love the pics. Hope you get to sleep a bit more soon.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She is such an adorable bundle. I like the name Lucy...especially with the formal..in the Sky with Diamonds. I love that song.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

AgilityHav said:


> Haha, thanks guys! I doubt I will be showing Hailey, would you want to be shown after having a baby 8 weeks ago?! lol Michele has let me sign on to one of her boys for me to show in Jrs(its my last year) but Im not sure anyone will be able to get her away from my mom!!


Oh good Natasha, I remember you saying this is your last year as a Jr. and was wondering if Hailey would be ready so soon. It's nice that Michele offered one of her boys for you to show. All the forum members will be cheering you on from the side lines.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Natasha congrats! I love the belly shot with her tongue sticking out, probably my fave. She is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

CONGRATS! She's beautiful!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks everybody! 

Leeann, you reminded me. Everyone who is going to nationals needs to come watch Juniors!!!! And hopefully root me on


----------

